# Game #69: Utah Jazz (44-24) @ Phoenix Suns (42-26) - 3/19



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 10PMEST/8PMMT/7PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 152-114 Vs. Minnesota Timberwolves*












*Phoenix Suns (42-26) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














*Utah Jazz (44-24)

Starters: 





































PG Deron Williams | SG Wesley Matthews | SF CJ Miles| PF Carlos Boozer | C Mehmet Okur* 




*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....KILLTHEM!*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Love the victory advisory.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Looool, I love your game threads dude ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks guys haha.

AK47 is out. CJ Miles is starting. Deron Williams and Wes Matthews are playing. They were GT decisions.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lame. Have to sit through the Utah Jazz' homer announcers.


Amare with first 7 pts. Also had a block. Beasting.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

17-8, Suns with 5:58 left.

Amare and Lopez dominating them. 11 pts and 6 pts respectively.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

32-22, Suns after 1.

Amare 15 pts.


Suns need to keep it up damnit. None of this BS like those last 2 games.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Both teams really struggled offensively in early in the qrter especially with their benches out there. Ugly to watch. 

When starters came back, it picked up abit but this game felt a little bit like last one until the end of the qrter when Suns made a push to extend the lead. 


52-37, Suns at the end of the half.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll only be happy once they have a 15 pt lead after the fourth quarter, lol ^_^ This team better bring it in the second half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

After not attempting a shot in 2nd qrter (after the 15 pt 1st), Amare's come out strong this 2nd half. 

He also has 32 straight FTs made. He 7/7 this game. Jazz jack-*** announcer admitted to wanting to jinx him after mentioning multiple times.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HA! other stupid ****ing announcer, said, "has Amare hit a jumper today?" (Even though, meaning everything's been inside for him - not that he can't hit one). Then with 3 secs left on shot clock, got inbounded to Amare and drills it.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

How many dumb turnovers are the Suns going to make? They keep shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Been afew this qrtr. Yeah, it's why Gentry called the TO. Even though it's a 17 pt game, still in that dangerous zone that they can cut with enough time before 4th.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill with BIG BLOCK after chasing down Deron Williams, a nd then Jrich nails the 3 in transition.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

And yet another funny turnover, lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

81-67, Suns at the end of 3. 

C'mon, Suns. DO NOT **** this up!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice and-1's by Amare and Lopez.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****ing site.

Man, Amare had a VICIOUS dunk on one of the and1s. (Seemed like there were a lot when site went).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with 40 pts.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

It went down for you? Mine was up fine  And Amare just tore up the Jazz real badly in the last 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BBF went down I meant. Not the stream. I saw everything lol.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, I was just about to wonder if Gentry would allow Amare to try to hit 50... But he took him out


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That's what you get Price for trying to score late when it didn't matter.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

What a moron... Lol, .2 seconds. Wow.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

ROFL... And Sloan just got ejected, ahahahaaaaa.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Man, that next game between these two is going to be reeeeal testy


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 110, Jazz 100*

Amare 44 pts (14-16), 7 rebs, 2 blks. 

Lopez 19 pts (7-9), 10 rebs, 4 blks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If we can get by Portland, which with their front court we should dominate there, then we SHOULD have a cake walk through the rest of the month. 

Albeit, 4 are on the road and couple are back-to-backs. 

Sun 21 vs Portland 
Mon 22 @ Golden State 
Fri 26 vs New York 
Sun 28 @ Minnesota 
Tue 30 @ Chicago 
Wed 31 @ New Jersey


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If Amare brings this kind of play into the playoffs, we will definitely be sending someone home early.


----------

